# Additional springs on Maxi



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I've had a letter today from Burstner which is advising me that my T710 requires, " additional spring assembly " ,to the rear wheels to avoid, " demolition or damage to the rear wheels".
I phoned the dealer who sent me the letter who told me that he had the springs and that they should be fitted by a Fiat dealer.
As anyone had this on a Burstner or other vehicle and is it a Fiat or Burstner problem.


----------



## david2647 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Spring enhancement*

 You are not alone I had my springs enhanced on a Aviano I650G, by the dealer, but this lead to other problems as it lifted the rear end artificially high and means that even when loaded chocks are required to level the van even on flat ground. The dealer is trying to get Burstner to accept ther is a real problem and my e-mail to Burstner have been ignored. Best of Luck

Dave W


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Ivr just had the same letter for our I675g today, but direct from Burstner. It says that they sent us a letter Nov 2007 but havnt had confirmation of the work being done by the dealer. It says that the work has to be done without delay in order to maintain the level of security for us as the owner and the road traffic.

The letter also states that "By using this measure the riding qualities of your motorhome arnt affected" - we shall see......

The letter itself was addressed to:

Andrew C*****

Gosport
That it got to us, is a miracle

The email address for BURSTNER is (note spelling)

www.buerstner.com

[email protected]

+49 7851 85 154

I will contact our dealer tomorrow and ask them why they havnt contacted me about this or why Burstner hasnt got our correct address.

Has anyone else had a letter recently or had the work done, if so what was the result re the angle down at the front / leveling. Also how long did the work take to do.

Andy

Andy


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I had the springs fitted around two months ago, the van dealer sent them to my local Fiat garage who fitted them. The van dealer did have to pay up front though before they would.
It does lift the van up by another 15mm or so which means that if you park on level ground you have to lift up the front wheels otherwise you fall out of bed.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Recieved my letter from burstner this morning saying that rear springs need extra leaf. Hope I do not need another one as becks motorhomes fitted extra one in april, if the rear gets any higher i might need 18in front wheels to stop me sliding of the driving seat.

Steve


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Im quite concerned about this as we already have a nose down attitude which causes us problems with pitches that have a slight slope on them, even with ramps we cant get level. Our only option is to turn round, which can cause us problems with access, EHU etc. 

We even had problems at the global rally where we couldnt get level and had to turn round which was opposite to everyone else (we were near the large oak tree)

Another 15mm may be a big issue, might have to fill the garage with lead and the front tyres with helium :lol: 

Andy


----------



## ardlyworthit (Oct 5, 2010)

We have been searching for the answer to our Aviano rear suspension problem.This came to light after the first MOT on our 57 plate Vehicle.The extra leaf spring fitted plus the longer length axle shackle bolts have affected the torsion bar and torsion bar linkage angle so miuch so that it is under constant tension. This led to an advisory note being issued that the rubber linkage bushes had worn, replacement is approx £38+ and since the van has only done a few thousand miles if that since the modification we are seeking advice.The linkage occassionally moves at the point is attached to the torsion bar causing amplified bag particularley when the rear storage compartment is empty has was the case on its MOT.We also have been in touch with Burstner and their response has been abismal.We are no in touch with Goldschmitt who we have forwarded on the photographs has we had done with Burstner time is of the limit here has we have not used the van since its MOT just knowing that somethings wrong with the rear suspension would probabley invalidate our insurance if it was found to be the cause of an accident.


----------



## ardlyworthit (Oct 5, 2010)

Further to my report on our Aviano i684 rear suspension which I did not get time to spell check before it was sent off.I was going to say that time was of the essence due to our planned four week trip to Spain.Goldschmitt on hearing this offered us a pit stop at their branch in Spain but we are fearful the suspension would not make the journey even with 2 changes of underwear to lighten the load four weeks away its a big ask; and if I get a rear end break away I will need more than 2 changes of underwear!!Looking at previous reports I have found non that relate to my MOT findings.Dealers have assured me that modifications on vans they have sold have passed MOTs without problems.We have been assured the the modification is correctly fitted. The engineer that carried out the work raised concern with our dealership who refered it to Burstner who......! You ve guest it! This reputable company who boast quality with exellent after sales service seem to be totally sales oriantated and once sold your out in the cold. I have even shown the visiting Burstner rep at the Oct.2010 NEC Show the different angles of the torsion bar; it required a visit to the underside of a Hymer that was still based on the Fiat Chassis this was due to the Burstners on the stand being sat on the new alco chassis.He took photographs and three weeks latter reported all was well!well!well!!!!!!It took our MOT to bring this to light so how many other owners are loading up and driving away unware that danger is possibley lurking within their rear suspension.
Someone must have the answer,why we cannot access this information is obvious the Manufacturers are having the same problem, treating each individual case like a building snagging list; plaster over the cracks no one individal will be any wiser,and the masses will be kept in the dark! If common-sense prevails and someone grasps the nettle we may get some answers but will it be in my lifetime.Our vehicle is unsaleable in its present state. Legal action on our part would take forever whilst the courts decide who is legally responsible. In the mean time it is us the end user that cannot use our vehicle for the purpose it was purchased for. Our holiday deposits and costs could be yet another finacial loss on this learning curve.I may require to lay down in a dark room and when the light is switched on it may be all a bad dream!!!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Most Fiat vans, particularly X250 variants and more especially the heavier ones are nose down when they are deilvered. I have noticed this problem since our current van was new. It had almost nil ground clearance at the front. I spoke to the dealer about it and got nowhere so ended up spending a few hundred to have new longer front springs fitted. That cured our problem and now we can negotiate traffic bumps and minor holes in the road without the chassis grounding.

I suspect Hymer and Concorde change the front springs on some of their vans as they quite often look OK. We are staying on a very nice perfectly level Aire and oddly almost all the Fiat vans are using ramps under their front wheels.

Raising the back further can only make that worse. I would be insisting that if they raise the back then they must also raise the front as a van you live in is not much use unless it is level (ish) on flat ground, Alan.


----------



## david2647 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Busrtner Not a new problem*

Hi this is a long standing problem- my Aviano 650G was converted back in 2007, complained because of its dragster stance, caused by insertion of an addition spring leaf, and eventually got the dealer to replace old springs + Airrides. Prefect solution. It was a longish process before the solution was offered but worthwhile so stick at it.
Dave


----------

